# Best Heat Press & Do I need Auto Release?



## Tshirtprint (Aug 14, 2007)

I am buying a Brother 541 machine. I am looking at the different heat presses.

I was quoted the Insta 138 15 x 20

I am also looking at the Hix HT 600 D 16 x 20 but for a few more dollars I can get a Stahls Hotronics STX-20 which has an auto open feature.

I am convinced I want a digital not analog readout but I am undecided about the auto opening feature. For you guys that use these day in and day out how useful is this feature? 

Also I was wondering if the swinger presses were worth the extra money?

Any opinions are appreciated.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

That feature is definatly a plus if you have a gang of presses working at the same time, usually the time required to press is short and really doesn't allow you to do anything else while pressing, except maybe when the phone rings. So I would say if you like the idea and have the extra $$ then why not.

R.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

sorry, I meant the auto open feature, now if you are looking at a swing press you need room to swing the press back, if you are doing sublimation then the swing is great, it moves the heat away from your hands so work is a little more pleasant.


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a clam auto release press and wouldn't change it for the world  after having a manual 1 this is ton's better,i no longer have aching arms and if i forget it opens for me so no spoilt shirts  I think u call it a hotronix in USA or Phinex phire. but it was worth every penny  it also has a digital timer so much easier to use


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Tshirtprint said:


> I am buying a Brother 541 machine. I am looking at the different heat presses.
> 
> I was quoted the Insta 138 15 x 20
> 
> ...


If garment printing will be your primary application than an auto open press will suit you very well. When you are doing long dwell times the auto open is a big benefit and allows you the freedom to work on other things without worrying about the buzzer going off.


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

I posted about this on another string. I am also buying a Brother and have had the heat press before delivery of the printer. I have an auto release Hix 16x20. My only surprise was how loud the release is and the excessive vibration. I just bought a very heavy duty butcher block table, with super thick strong legs and I hope this is a solid enough platform. Keep in mind your amp usage will be high and you'll have to have a 20 amp circuit, minimum. Time will tell whether I made the right decision. If not, it's an easy change.


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

my auto clam doesn't vibrate that would worry me mind it is screwed down onto a platform,mind thats how it arrived


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

Mine shipped bolted to a plywood support but I intend to remove that and bolt it directly to the butcher block table.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

The only down I've ever heard about auto open was from sublimination dye folks who said the auto open lifted the paper as well and caused ghosting for some of them in their images. Otherwise, just the noise on release. Outside of dye-sub, most people's reviews I see are like Denise's.


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> The only down I've ever heard about auto open was from sublimination dye folks who said the auto open lifted the paper as well and caused ghosting for some of them in their images. Otherwise, just the noise on release. Outside of dye-sub, most people's reviews I see are like Denise's.


I don't get any lifting or ghosting as i lay a Teflon sheet over the top of my design,also i don't let it auto open right up ,I hold the handle lightly and it open into my hand


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

That's it, that's what they say they do, too. Hold the handle down to manually raise it slowly. So sometimes, they'll say, why did they pay for the feature?

But if you do more than dye-sub, it's still nice, and there were some tips, like using the teflon to hold the sheet down, and heat tape I think, that were offered up as helpful tips. 

Thanks, Denise, I don't dye-sub, so it's nice to hear it from someone who does. I can only relay what I've read. Best regards.


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> That's it, that's what they say they do, too. Hold the handle down to manually raise it slowly. So sometimes, they'll say, why did they pay for the feature?
> 
> But if you do more than dye-sub, it's still nice, and there were some tips, like using the Teflon to hold the sheet down, and heat tape I think, that were offered up as helpful tips.
> 
> Thanks, Denise, I don't dye-sub, so it's nice to hear it from someone who does. I can only relay what I've read. Best regards.


i don't do dye sub 
but the reason that i got a auto press was because i couldn't do the first bit of lift it was to hard for me this opens into my hand so i have no problem's any more


----------

